# The parade in Hong Kong



## charles13 (Dec 5, 2005)

The people in Hong kong are fighting for the general election of their cheif executitive. More than 250000 people on the street!

If you want to look at the full album, go there http://www.appleidea.com/photo/categories.php?cat_id=10&sessionid=dd7db59423207ff8c0368830040a5bab

1.





2.




3.




4.




5.




6.




7.




8.




9.




10.




11.




12.




13.




14.




15.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 5, 2005)

This series of photos does not look like anyone else can contribute much to it, so it does not quite fit into the Photo Themes.
The Photo Themes comprise THEMES that every member on here can contribute to, such as "Architecture" or "The Colour Red" or so. But as far as I know, no one else but you is from Hong Kong.

So to me it seems to be a more photojournalistic approach to this big demonstration in Hong Kong, which is why I moved the series over to the Photojournalism Forum. OK?


----------



## elsaspet (Dec 5, 2005)

I love number 6!  It gives a wonderful sense of perspective.  Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## terri (Dec 5, 2005)

Good call, LaFoto. :thumbup: I would have overlooked this thread completely, and that would have been a shame. 

These are very good! They really capture the feel of something big happening. #6 is an impressive crowd shot, and yet you manage to personalize the event with shots like #1. That might be my favorite of the group.  

Great series!


----------



## charles13 (Dec 5, 2005)

Thanks for you guys comment.
sorry for posted on the wrong section, I am not familiar with the forum culture, won't do that next time.

Those photos were shooted by film: Kodak 200Gold, Fuji Superia X-Tra 200, and Fuji Superia X-Tra 400(push to 800), total of 3 rolls.


----------



## LaFoto (Dec 5, 2005)

I really like how you convey with your series that 
a) there were really many, many people out in the streets (Photos3 and more so even 6)
b) that people from ALL age groups came to the demonstration (Photo 6 once again, but also Photos 1, 4, 8, 9) and
c) that it went well into the night.

Very good documentation of what was going on!


----------



## charles13 (Dec 5, 2005)

LaFoto said:
			
		

> I really like how you convey with your series that
> a) there were really many, many people out in the streets (Photos3 and more so even 6)
> b) that people from ALL age groups came to the demonstration (Photo 6 once again, but also Photos 1, 4, 8, 9) and
> c) that it went well into the night.
> ...



Hi,
thanks for your highly appreciation! 
In fact, I pick the photos which I think are more expressive on the forum,
if you have check the full album, you will able to see I took the photos from many angles and perspectives.

Personally, no.8 is my favourite.


----------



## LizM (Dec 5, 2005)

Nice series!  Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## darin3200 (Dec 5, 2005)

This is a great series of photojournalism pictures, they tell the story of the day so well! Very nice pictures :thumbup:


----------



## JonK (Dec 6, 2005)

Well documented event. some sharp shots here. Nice work.


----------

